# Official: Errol Spence vs Chris Algieri April 16th on NBC



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article23486.html


> The NBC coverage begins at 8:30 p.m. ET/5:30 p.m. PT and will see unbeaten world champion Krzysztof Glowacki (25-0, 16 KOs) of Poland squaring-off against former two-time cruiserweight world champion Steve "U.S.S." Cunningham (28-7, 13 KOs) plus 2012 U.S. Olympian and unbeaten light heavyweight "Sir" Marcus Browne (17-0, 13 KOs) of Staten Island takes on undefeated Radivoje "Hot Rod" Kalajdzic (21-0, 14 KOs) in a 10-round battle.


This will be extremely tough for Spence imo.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Spence could stop him here that would be impressive, I think he has the power and the skills to get to Algieri and hurt him. Glad Algieri took the fight, he's turned it down before. I'd like to see Spence get in there with Soto Karass or Berto as well. this should be a test for Spence though. That guy Barrera was landing the uppercut on him and multiple right hands. I see Keith Thurman giving him the same treatment and that's a really good fight down the road too :deal


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a good step up. Algerei has skill without dangerous power


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If Spence could stop him here that would be impressive, I think he has the power and the skills to get to Algieri and hurt him. Glad Algieri took the fight, he's turned it down before. I'd like to see Spence get in there with Soto Karass or Berto as well. this should be a test for Spence though. That guy Barrera was landing the uppercut on him and multiple right hands. I see Keith Thurman giving him the same treatment and that's a really good fight down the road too :deal


Yeah I'd say the Barrera fight was the best fight to look at of Spence's before a Thurman fight. The Chris Van Heerden fight is a good one to look at before Algieri. One big thing I'm interested in is seeing if Algieri will be more aggressive like he was in his last 2 fights or will he go back to circling on the outside against Spence.

I know he's a southpaw, but it's still a good one to look at.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a good step up but eventually they got to stop giving Spence feather fisted opponents


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow big step up, not one I'm certain Spence will win either although he is obviously the favourite


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

You've gotta like Algieri. Been in with Ruslan, Pac, Khan and now Spence in the last two years. I don't think he can win this, but I'll be cheering for him.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well nobody can say Haymon is protecting him. Well they can, but they would be wrong and probably retarded.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Algieri stood in there with all the good opponents. If he fights the right fight, which is pretty hard for guys to do these days for some reason, Algieri can win this fight. He can let Spence get a rhythm from the beginning who seems to be a slow starter. Jab will play a big factor...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a feeling Spence is going to get chin checked by the first decent puncher he faces, id like to see Spence vs Chaves next though


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well nobody can say Haymon is protecting him. Well they can, but they would be wrong and probably retarded.


They could say that he's being protected from punchers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Good fight but Algieri basic as fuck, Errol is to rough and athletic for Chris to keep him off of him imo.
Would be a bit of a shocker to me if Chris pulls this out.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Im picking algieri...too white and slick

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Great step up. If Spence stopped him it would a huge statement. But I'd imagine it will be a solid points win and one where he is at least tested and made to adapt a little.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Algieri has been matched hard.

Gotta lot of respect for that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is a good fight. Perfect step up imo. Fuck rushing Spence into a title shot.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Very good step up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight for both, winner should jump right into the mix at the top.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Spence stops him in a beat down

Great step up in quality


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I really like this fight. Interesting match up that I didn't see coming at all. Was half hoping that Algieri vs. Broner would get made but this is just as interesting imo.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't sleep on Algieri. He could win this fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I love this fight. Surprising.

I can see Spence stopping Algieri on an accumulation of sharp shots late in the fight. A wide decision is more likely though.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Great matchup. I'll make this one a priority. 

I like the way they are bringing Spence along and don't mind the lack of punchers so far. He'll eventually get tested at world class level, and this is a nice introduction.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Algieri keeps facing tough competition. I have a ton of respect for that guy, especially considering he knows going in he's not going to knock the other guy out. He's going to have to go a full, hard 12 rounds to get the win.

I think Spence is the goods, though, and peg him to win. He'll see angles he hasn't seen before, get hit a bit, but ultimately his power will slow Algieri down.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see John Davids Jackson'S plan against Spence. Good fight.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Spence decision win.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Algieri has been matched hard.
> 
> Gotta lot of respect for that.


I imagine he is seeing good dollar.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

No Fear said:


> I imagine he is seeing good dollar.


They only let him out of his cage if he agrees to these fights.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really good step up for Spence, and man you have to give Algieri respect, he's not had it the easiest. Spence should win this clearly.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight this. Top class match making. I expect Spence to really step it up and beat the crap out of Chris tho. Kid is seriously talented


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Spence might very well lose whether he can knock Algieri out is the least of his problems. Algieri is also not an old or seasoned fighter he might still show up improved again vs Spence


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Good step up for Spence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This will be a good gauge what level Spence is at. Though stylistic match up a fairly confident fight for Spence.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

John David Jackson training Algieri for this one? He looked a lot better v Khan and I haven't seen the fight vs Bone. I actually think Algieri will give Spence issues but he won't win. Ultimately Spence find that he will be able to trade with Algieri and that's when Algieri can get dropped. I expect Algieri to touch up spence here.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> John David Jackson training Algieri for this one? He looked a lot better v Khan and I haven't seen the fight vs Bone. I actually think Algieri will give Spence issues but he won't win. Ultimately Spence find that he will be able to trade with Algieri and that's when Algieri can get dropped. I expect Algieri to touch up spence here.


He trained Algieri for Khan and Bone, as well. Think I heard JDJ or Chris say that their camp was short for Khan and felt like he could have done even better with a full camp.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Spence might very well lose whether he can knock Algieri out is the least of his problems. Algieri is also not an old or seasoned fighter he might still show up improved again vs Spence


I didnt consider that. Algeiri might still be hungry and still be improving. He gave Khan a good fight not ehat scorecards would indicate


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Great fight and great card if it happens as planned. USS Cunningham is one of the most under appreciated and underrated fighters in recent years. I wasn't too impressed by Glowacki against Huck and I can see Cunningham making a great run in a good division before he calls it quits.

Been watching Spence since the Olympics and the first time I seen him I said that he was built for the pros and he's shown that to be the truth. Algriei is a great fight for him right now and a fight he could most definitely lose. 

Spence just seems like a natural who is only getting better and in a fight like this I see Spence fighting the best fight of his career and shocks everyone by destroying Algriei. I see Algriei putting up a great fight and making it exciting for a few rounds but Spence will just be too much.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> I wasn't too impressed by Glowacki against Huck


What?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Great fight and great card if it happens as planned. USS Cunningham is one of the most under appreciated and underrated fighters in recent years. I wasn't too impressed by Glowacki against Huck and I can see Cunningham making a great run in a good division before he calls it quits.
> 
> Been watching Spence since the Olympics and the first time I seen him I said that he was built for the pros and he's shown that to be the truth. Algriei is a great fight for him right now and a fight he could most definitely lose.
> 
> Spence just seems like a natural who is only getting better and in a fight like this I see Spence fighting the best fight of his career and shocks everyone by destroying Algriei. I see Algriei putting up a great fight and making it exciting for a few rounds but Spence will just be too much.


USS is close to shot, or already shot.
His stamina is gone, Glowacki stops him


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Flea Man said:


> What?


Let me rephrase. I think Glowacki is real good fighter and could definitely beat Cunningham but in the Huck fight I think he had a lot of things going for him in that fight. Huck while still world class is slowly declining after so many wars and combined that with the fact that Huck was in hostile territory for the first time in his life with Glowacki having the huge advantage of fighting in Little Poland(chicago). I think that Glowacki helped him to dig that little bit deeper and out will Huck. The stars seems to be in line that night and Glowacki fought the fight of his life.

And I think Huck was ahead in the fight. Also Cunningham and Glowacki are the only two people to stop Huck.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Let me rephrase. I think Glowacki is real good fighter and could definitely beat Cunningham but in the Huck fight I think he had a lot of things going for him in that fight. Huck while still world class is slowly declining after so many wars and combined that with the fact that Huck was in hostile territory for the first time in his life with Glowacki having the huge advantage of fighting in Little Poland(chicago). I think that Glowacki helped him to dig that little bit deeper and out will Huck. The stars seems to be in line that night and Glowacki fought the fight of his life.
> 
> And I think Huck was ahead in the fight. Also Cunningham and Glowacki are the only two people to stop Huck.


Cunningham is way more past it than Huck.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

dyna said:


> USS is close to shot, or already shot.
> His stamina is gone, Glowacki stops him


In his last 8 fights (since moving to heavyweight) he's 4-3-1. In my opinion he's 7-1 against good competition. He's definitely not in his prime but he's closers to his prime than being shot.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

dyna said:


> Cunningham is way more past it than Huck.


Questionable.

Also how do we know how Glowacki handles a slick fighter who's gonna stick and move and not slug with him like Huck? Glowacki still has a lot to prove. Huck is the only really good fighter he has fought in his career. Cunningham has been fighting some of the best fighters around for years, nothing Glowacki can do is gonna surprise Cunningham because he's seen it all before.

I think Cunningham wins a close decision


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> In his last 8 fights (since moving to heavyweight) he's 4-3-1. In my opinion he's 7-1 against good competition. He's definitely not in his prime but he's closers to his prime than being shot.


Have you actually seen his last fights?

He didn't look very good against Tarver and he looked way too tired against Glazkov in the later rounds.

He's 39 with a (normally) busy style, he won't do very well now that he doesn't have the stamina reserves he once had.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Questionable.
> 
> Also how do we know how Glowacki handles a slick fighter who's gonna stick and move and not slug with him like Huck? Glowacki still has a lot to prove. Huck is the only really good fighter he has fought in his career. Cunningham has been fighting some of the best fighters around for years, nothing Glowacki can do is gonna surprise Cunningham because he's seen it all before.
> 
> I think Cunningham wins a close decision


Huck was using his box-heavy style. He was trying to counter and get in and out.

In recent fights Cunningham has looked stationary at mid-range, not really being successful with lateral movement.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> In his last 8 fights (since moving to heavyweight) he's 4-3-1. In my opinion he's 7-1 against good competition. He's definitely not in his prime but he's closers to his prime than being shot.


Cunningham looked bad in his last fights. He was past his prime against Hernandez years ago now he might still not be completely shot yet but he's very far from his prime and in his last fight even his stamina was bad which was one of his strengths during his prime


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Great match up.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> This is a good step up but eventually they got to stop giving Spence feather fisted opponents


They wont do that. He onyl will fight a decent puncher when it is a big money fight.
The guys does not have a good chin. Its clear as day.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> They wont do that. He onyl will fight a decent puncher when it is a big money fight.
> The guys does not have a good chin. Its clear as day.


Are you basing this just off matchmaking or something you've seen in his fights? I haven't noticed anything in Spence's fights to suggest that but I've probably only seen 8-9 of them.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Are you basing this just off matchmaking or something you've seen in his fights? I haven't noticed anything in Spence's fights to suggest that but I've probably only seen 8-9 of them.


Spence has only lost 1 round in his career and it was in one of the later rounds vs Emanuel Lartey. Spence was dominating him and had him on the ropes and got hurt with a counter hook. I don't think it was a chin issue though. Spence was being too wreckless and was tired at that point. It was his first time going past 5 rounds and he was throwing close to 100 punches a fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Love this match up, Spence can potentially have 3 massive massive fights this year and sign off being FOTY.

Is he on TMT yet?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Fantastic for for both guys! Algieri will give the young Spence a good test!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope they're both let out of their cages early. :smile


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Spence is probably going to come out on top a few years down the road, he would wreck Danny Garcia this year.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence has only lost 1 round in his career and it was in one of the later rounds vs Emanuel Lartey. Spence was dominating him and had him on the ropes and got hurt with a counter hook. I don't think it was a chin issue though. Spence was being too wreckless and was tired at that point. It was his first time going past 5 rounds and he was throwing close to 100 punches a fight.


Fact is he got hurt against a feather fisted guy.
Fact is also that his chin is not tested and his matchmaking looks quite obvious. Why is he not fighting a decent puncher by now who can test his chin?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Also just look at his tiny baby face. Glass chin all written over it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Fact is he got hurt against a feather fisted guy.
> Fact is also that his chin is not tested and his matchmaking looks quite obvious. Why is he not fighting a decent puncher by now who can test his chin?


Well they offered the fight to Algeiri and Diego Chaves. And Spence himself has asked for Thurman and Berto. So it's not like he's avoiding punchers on purpose. Really how many prospects fight big punchers? He's fought guys with decent KO ratios.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@bballchump11, So what's your prediction for this fight? I assume you're picking Spence right?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence UD, I don't think he will stop Algieri

however Algieri will get battered from the 4th onward


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> @bballchump11, So what's your prediction for this fight? I assume you're picking Spence right?


I got Spence for sure, but it'll be tough. Algieri is probably in better shape than he is and I doubt he stops him. Algieri lasted the distance with Ruslan and Pacquiao. If Algieri goes on the outside and circles the whole time, Spence will have more trouble than usual tracking him down and wearing him out. Spence really needs to invest in the body and slow him down. Algieri was more aggressive in his last 2 fights which were his first 2 fights with John David Jackson. I doubt he'll take that approach here though


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

People need to remember, Spence has only been a pro for a few years, has under 20 fights. Algieri should give Spence a tough time early on, but I think ESjr will take away a good, educating decision.

I will say, I don't think Algieri is a WW though, despite his last couple fights being over 140. His frame is still a JrWW. After this fight, I expect ESjr to continue the trend, and face at the least, a top contender at WW before getting a title shot.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Spence will kill this guy. call out Manny and a showdown in november

Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

This fight is perfect for Spence and horrible for Algieri. Spence better win spectacularly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Great fight for both guys. You have to give props to Algieri for taking this fight dudes gaining a rep for fighting anyone. I got Algieri by upset, I just don't see anything special in Spence and think the Algieri that fought Prov who uses his athleticism and footwork effectively esp with JDJ can upset Spence. If Spence wins he's ready for the top WWs.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

good fight


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence has only lost 1 round in his career and it was in one of the later rounds vs Emanuel Lartey. Spence was dominating him and had him on the ropes and got hurt with a counter hook. I don't think it was a chin issue though. Spence was being too wreckless and was tired at that point. It was his first time going past 5 rounds and he was throwing close to 100 punches a fight.


Pretty big assumption to make if a fighter has only been visibly hurt once so far. What I consider more alarming is something you mentioned, lack of competitive rounds. But I guess that speaks to Spence's talent. If Errol handles Algieri the way I envision he will then it is undoubtedly time to get him in the ring with a live opponent that can punch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Spence trainer Derrick James talks Chris Algeiri clash; says Spence is better than Pacquiao and Khan*

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article23532.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

*PC: Errol Spence will be facing Chris Algieri on April 16th. What are your thoughts on the fight being made?*

DJ: I think that it's going to be a really good fight. I think that Chris Algieri is a strong, tough, and rugged guy and he is very determined. He can weather the storm so to speak. He did it with Provodnikov and Pacquiao. I think he's the type of guy to bring out the best in Errol Spence Jr. and it's going to take the best Errol Spence Jr. to beat him. We know that he has a great trainer, so they will be strategizing and working on certain things, but we will be prepared for whatever he has to bring to the table.

*PC: Being that Errol is a southpaw, can you take anything away from what Manny Pacquiao was able to do to him or being that Errol's style is totally different from Pacquiao's, you can't really grab anything from that?*

DJ: I didn't even look at the Pacquiao fight. I just looked at the last two fights he had because he could be a totally different guy with a different trainer. That fight had nothing to do with this particular trainer. It had nothing to do with John David Jackson. It's about John David Jackson and not the guys before that because he won't fight that type of fight in this fight.

read more of it at FightHype.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This fight could very well backfire on Spence. I don't know if he's mature enough to control Algieri. He's sharp enough to land the more telling shots, but can he make them count more than Algieri's activity round after round? I would have preferred a slightly softer touch, but if Spence beats him convincingly, he has arrived.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Calling it too close to call, with Spence getting the decision.

At this stage in his career, is Spence that much better than Khan?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

@bballchump11 @Hands of Iron @turbotime

WTF is Floyd wearing?!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11 @Hands of Iron @turbotime
> 
> WTF is Floyd wearing?!!!


Wank ass hipster getup. He's been on that shit for at least a few years now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11 @Hands of Iron @turbotime
> 
> WTF is Floyd wearing?!!!


:rofl it's not the worse thing Floyd has worn


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11 @Hands of Iron @turbotime
> 
> WTF is Floyd wearing?!!!


:rofl :rofl I will never understand his fashion 'sense' Those boots are just all sorts of no


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl I will never understand his fashion 'sense' Those boots are just all sorts of no


They probably just cost a lot of money and Floyd is just being Floyd..flaunting his wealth :/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*GRJ vs Hyland to air on Showtime after the NBC card*

http://www.boxingscene.com/nbc-showtime-cards-likely-cross-promotion-on-busy-416--102260

BoxingScene.com has been informed that - immediately following the free-to-air telecast - Showtime will present a doubleheader live from the Fox Theatre at Foxwoods Casino on Mashantucket Pequot Indian Reservation in Ledyard, Connecticut. The twinbill will feature Gary Russell Jr. in a featherweight title defense versus Patrick Hyland, as well as unbeaten 130 lb. titlsit Jose Pedraza versus mandatory challenger Stephen Smith.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl it's not the worse thing Floyd has worn


Anytime Floyd wears boots he legit wears the gayest ones that could possibly exist.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> - How about it, cowboy?


You're, of course, familiar with Mayweather's favorites - Uncle Roger, Pryor, Arguello, Holmes, Hearns, etc.

It's obvious why they were important to him - he grew up with them.

But one name stands out.

Greatness that transcends time:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reminder for this Saturday's lineup.

*PBC on NBC* starts at 8:30EST
Errol Spence Jr. vs. Chris Algieri
Krzysztof Glowacki vs. Steve Cunningham
Marcus Browne vs. Radivoje Kalajdzic

Then immediately afterward on *Showtime* is
Gary Russell Jr. vs. Patrick Hyland
Jose Pedraza vs. Stephen Smith








oh=57300ebfe2ea47e1a42d8e1f6d64a764&oe=5778430B


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Time to see what Spence is about, can't wait for this one.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

its happening.....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article24257.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Errol Spence's trainer analyzes Chris Algieri.

*PC: I'm sure all of the film study and things are done. Are you comfortable with where you are at as far as knowing the ins and outs of who Chris Algieri is as a fighter? *

Derrick James: You know I am, and I said that I wouldn't go back and look at the Pacquiao fight, but I did anyway and I saw some of the exact things he did against Eric Bone and that he did against Amir Khan. I saw some of the same things he did in his fights prior to working with John David Jackson that he's doing now. We're just looking at little things that he does and I'm just informing Errol on some of the things he does during the course of the fight. I just like to keep his mind focused on everything that he may do; that way he expects it. And for the things that he does different, hopefully the jab controls that. That will keep him at bay and mesmerized and occupied; set him up with the jab. Everything comes into play and we will be ready.

*PC: We have seen Algieri fight brave, get off of the deck and win fights, box and use his legs and mix it up a little. When preparing Errol for a fight like this, how important is it to come into this fight with more than one game plan, or is it about making in-fight adjustments? *

Derrick James: I think you really make adjustments when something is not working. But we have so many strategies, so many different game plans, and I present so many different scenarios of things that he does do, things that he might do, and just so many hypothetical situations to prepare for. If he gets your back against the ropes, he's prepared for that. If he tries to fight in the middle of the ring, he's ready for that. If he has to cut the ring off, he's going to do that. I mean, even if he has to walk him down behind the jab, he's going to do that. It's all about defense. That's the key to it all. To me, my security is in the defense. It's all about us not getting hit. He's going to land some shots, I understand that, but it's about can you land cleans shots while stopping us from hitting you? What we have seen, it's not going to be enough. We're not Provodnikov, who is a killer if you are right in front of him. We're not Pacquiao, who is a killer if you stand right in front of him. But we saw what he was able to do against Pacquiao when he was moving around in the ring. He landed some shots. But you look at when Floyd fought Pacquiao, he boxed, he stood right in front of him, he created different scenarios that Pacquiao was not prepared for. So this is a guy we have prepared for different scenarios and hopefully what we prepared for, we can implement during the fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really good card.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice night of fights. I'll be home watching them, recovering from a big training ride in the morning.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Scored a free ticket.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Excited for this fight. Good step up for Spence and this will get him in the conversation with other name fighters


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bball are you nervous at all? Or confident?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri had an amazing performance (in a defeat) against Khan. I can't wait to see what plan Jackson and him are going to execute against Spence. Great step up for Spence, I hope we get a good fight.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Forgot to add : thank God (or whoever suits you) that guys like Algieri, Porter and Lomachenko exist or there would never be any good fights in boxing. Algieri didn't have to fight a prospect as good as Spence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bball are you nervous at all? Or confident?


I'm pretty confident, but as the fight gets closer, the nerves will probably come more. School is a good distraction.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Forgot to add : thank God (or whoever suits you) that guys like Algieri, Porter and Lomachenko exist or there would never be any good fights in boxing. Algieri didn't have to fight a prospect as good as Spence.


This is true.

- but at the same time, it's actually a very smart move for Algieri:

At this point in his career, he needs a "stop the presses" type of victory to get back in the mix. 
As dangerous as Spence appears to be, beating him would be huge. Is Algieri loses, I don't see how it would affect his career much. He'd still be a "recognizable, beatable opponent" for the top guys on the way up.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Still haven't seen the Khan-Algeri fight may have to watch that. Hope Spence wins but a victory for either is great for boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Spence: Watching Mayweather Train Like He's Poor Stuck With Me*

Errol Spence Jr. isn't brash or outspoken, but he has learned invaluable lessons from Floyd Mayweather Jr.

The undefeated welterweight prospect spent time in Mayweather's Las Vegas training camp for Mayweather's win against Robert Guerrero three years ago. That experience was eye-opening for the 2012 Olympian, who was just 23 at the time, and helped shape his approach to preparing for fights.

"This guy, he has everything," Spence told BoxingScene.com. "He has a lot of money, he has been thought of as the top boxer in the world, and he trains like he's poor. He trained hard, stayed dedicated and stayed focused. Just watching him train and work out, and seeing how he handled himself in training camp, that meant a lot to me, just to watch that."










Spence (19-0, 16 KOs), of DeSoto, Texas, also appreciates the praise the Mayweather has heaped upon him and the advice the retired superstar has given him. The 39-year-old Mayweather (49-0, 26 KOs) has called Spence boxing's next great fighter, among other things.

"That means a lot because Floyd is a guy who says what's on his mind," said Spence, who will encounter Chris Algieri (21-2, 8 KOs) in a main event Saturday night at Brooklyn's Barclays Center. "He has no reason to lie to the public or anybody. He doesn't owe anything to them. He's been around the game for 20-something-plus years, been around boxing since he was like 4 years old.

"For him to see that in me, that I can be the next great boxer and that he sees a lot of potential in me, that means a lot. Floyd texts me a lot and he calls me every once in a while. He just checks up on me to make sure I'm focused and to make sure I'm doing what I'm supposed to be doing - training hard, focusing on my fights and staying focused."

http://www.boxingscene.com/spence-watching-mayweather-train-like-hes-poor-stuck-with-me--103442


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Spence should convincingly beat Algieri. Algieri is a bit of a wild card but Errol, talent-wise and with his amateur pedigree, speed, explosiveness and power should separate him in class. Also I don't like how aggressive Algieri has been fighting lately. Spence may even stop him. I'd be surprised if he struggles other than a couple of nice shots from Chris early to mid Rds. Spence will take over


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nice step up! Really have high hopes for Spence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

This should be a fantastic fight!  It'll answer some questions about Spence for sure!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Kudos to BOTH for coming in at weight AND in tremendous shape. That's not a given anymore, and that's a shame - so props to both on being professional as fuck.

Taking Spence. Don't know if he'll stop Algieri - Algieri showed he can absorb a beating against Pacquiao, but I think Spence will beat on him convincingly. Spence commits to the body like a new bodysnatcher and is defensively responsible. 

Regardless of whether or not it pans out to be a good fight, it's a great matchup by PBC.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wonder if Algieri has moved out of home yet


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

taylor, provo, paq, khan, spence

fuken stud


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao fighting over elbow space, reminds me of class in the 500 seat lecture hall


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope USS can eek out the win, I haven't seen a fight of his that wasn't not close


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I know Chris is 1-2 in his last 3 but I hope if Spence wins that people don't use that to dismiss the win. I rate Algieri as a very capable fighter. His win over Provodnikov was quite brilliant really and losing to Pac is nothing to be ashamed of. Khan has the potential to hang with the elite so, again, losing to Amir doesn't necessarily make Chris look anything less than sub-top-tier level. This would be a very good win for Spence for whom this quite a big step up.

If Algieri wins then he's just added a very very promising prospect to his resume which will open a lot of doors for him. Possibly even the door to his own cage.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Wonder if Algieri has moved out of home yet


Lol. On Long Island, Kids live at home until their parents put them out.


----------

